# Blue Marlin



## dieangeln (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

Wo sind die Top 5 gebiete um Blue Marlin zu Fischen?
Ascension Island ausgenommen da es klar eine der Top
spots ist.

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Blue Marlin*

Da gibts wohl unterschiedliche Ansichten, auch je nach Anspruch/Geldbeutel

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/10-top-places-to-catch-monster-marlin
http://www.marlinmag.com/worlds-best-grander-spots
http://www.marlinmag.com/10-top-billfish-destinations#page-2
http://www.marlinmag.com/five-top-family-friendly-billfish-destinations-0
https://www.tripping.com/explore/6-best-places-to-catch-marlin-in-the-world
http://www.fishfishme.com/blog/top-fishing-spots-world-marlin/
http://fishingbooker.com/blog/top-7-billfish-destinations/
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/734030/Reel-winners-the-top-places-to-go-marlin-fishing.html


----------



## dieangeln (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Blue Marlin*

Servus Thomas,

danke für den Tip gibts auch top gebiete für Sailfish?

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## Flatfischer (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Blue Marlin*



dieangeln schrieb:


> gibts auch top gebiete für Sailfish?



Hallo, das mit Abstand beste (und auch teuerste) Gebiet für (pazifischen) Sail ist wohl Guatemala, gefolgt von Mexico und/oder Costa Rica. 

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## dieangeln (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Blue Marlin*

Danke für die Info
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## -iguana (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Blue Marlin*

Einer der besten Spots für Sail in Asien ist Rompin/Malysia.

 War selber im Mai dort, ist absolut off Season und hab 3 gehakt und 2 gefangen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Blue Marlin*

Kona,



und die nächsten vier großen Inseln


----------



## Walleye88 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Blue Marlin*

Ich Empfehle die Antillen ( z.B. Aruba ) oder Pazifikküste Kolumbiens. Dort ist das ganze auch verhältnismäßig preiswert wenn du eine Charter Buchst. Bahia Solano...
Wenn dir das zu "gefährlich" ist dann in Cartagena.


----------

